# Trying to relocate to Thailand



## chefph1

I am looking for advice and information on finding work abroad. Prefferably Thailand or Singapore. I am a formally trained Chef with a decent resume but get no response at all from hotels or places I send to. Of course there is no way to relocate there if I can't find employment there. I could also teach english I suppose, allthough I understand that doesn't pay much and I can't get a work visa for that either without a company sponser and only then if I have a secondary degree in teaching and I don't. Can I get a work visa without having a company sponser me?? How long is the visa process and does that ensure my ability to work??? Thanks in advance for any advice and help. I really want to make this move.


----------



## synthia

Work visas are issued to companies, so you need to have a company sponsor you. 

You don't need an education degree to teach English and get company sponsorship, but you do need a university degree of some sort. They now verify that you actually graduated from the university on your application. Fake diplomas are over.

However, most teachers in Thailand do not have work permits. There is a crackdown, currently, but it seems to be aimed at people with fake diplomas. Lots of people work on tourist visas, running up to the border a couple of times to get another 30 days, then heading to Penang or Singapore to get a two month visa, etc.


----------



## King Silk

The only way I reckon you will get a job is if you come here and look around.
There are hundreds of restaurants so you will need a bit of time.......Good Luck!

PS. You will be shocked at how low the wages are.


----------



## KhwaamLap

King Silk said:


> The only way I reckon you will get a job is if you come here and look around.
> There are hundreds of restaurants so you will need a bit of time.......Good Luck!
> 
> PS. You will be shocked at how low the wages are.


I second the wages thing - especially for illegal teachers and employed service staff (including chefs).

You might want to do as HRH Silk said and come and look - western restaurants do K here in the right spots, but its not easy (even for Thais) - people eat cheap here and expect too - it would cost a lot to set up something that would attract the HiSo set and thus make good money - it would also be an immediate target for every kind of extrotion (being too successful here - or obviously so - is not always too clever for us farangs!)


----------

